# Calories: How Low Can You Go?



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

So today I re-calculated my BMR as I'm not currently losing any weight and it's a low number of 1,688 calories. Somehow I need to get lower than this to continue to lose body fat... Yes the ketogenic diet that I am on certainly suppresses the appetite, but there's only so far that takes you.

*
What's the lowest you've ever gone and how did you deal with the hunger?*

I do not understand how people do the Cambridge Diet, it's 500 calories! Seems impossible to me.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

dunno, some days if i'm stressed wake up and have breakfast then my stomach is in bits all day and by the the time the night comes i realised all i've had is breakfast and can't be @rsed to eat so late and my stomach is still fooked so i'm not hungry so my ckals for the day are whatever my breakfast was, hasn't really happend since i started training again because i've forced it down on days like that, which tbh are fewer now and fewer but my "natural" weight has always been about 12 stone and during the worst summer of stress and not eating my lowest was 11.5 stone so didn't even really lose a ton of weight and was definently eating well below maintenence ckals most days so i really don't know.

i think i have a weird metabolism, can stay between 11 1/2 and 12 stone on a tiny amount of ckals but stuggle to grow when eating well over maintenence, got up to 14 stone and it was a proper graft so i'm more mindful about how hard it was when i don't feel like eating these days so really force it down, plus i think when i was around 12-ish stone my body got used to not eating that much, i know the burn more ckals than you eat fact but i just didn't lose that much weight when i didn't eat much, but i think now carrying a couple of extra stone my body would burn it up lively if i started to eat stupidly again and i could see a years work go out the wondow in a few weeks so i just stuff it down no matter what, shakes help as well obv.

anyway, my advice get as stressed, anxious and tense as possible, garunteed appetite killer


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I think you could manage 1000kcals


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I've done stupidly low sub 1000kcal but I just crash and burn after a few days and end up eating everything in sight. Dieting was best described to me as slowly slowly catchy monkey, 500kcal deficit and just be consistent.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Interested in this myself. Got a few months of bulking ahead but natty cutting without losing muscle is something ive not read a great deal on. I've got down to a very low body fat before but wasn't aiming at preserving mass just stripping back to a clean canvas. Sub 1000 calories was not a problem for me back then but I think id struggle now.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> I think you could manage 1000kcals


F*ck me. How? I've been dieting for nearly 5 months now but this is my first ever diet down so I am still learning.

*This is my current diet:*

*Breakfast:* Whey isolate - 278 cals

*Pre-Gym:* Cashews - 510 cals

*Post-gym:* Whey isolate - 278 cals

*Dinner:* Chicken breast with greens- 290 cals

*Total cals:* 1,356


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

rectus said:


> F*ck me. How? I've been dieting for nearly 5 months now but this is my first ever diet down so I am still learning.
> 
> *This is my current diet:*
> 
> ...


510 cals for nuts?? are you nuts!?

almost 300kcals for whey? what are you taking it with?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

0 EOD & maintenance(with carbs) training day

Edit:

BCAA/EAA on the fast day


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Cut your cashews to 50g not 100.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm on 2200 now, along with cardio that'll loose me about a pound a week or so. I find manipulating the amount of carbs I eat and when I eat them helps me loose fat faster or slower depending on what I feel like and how lethargic I'm getting at work. I keep fat low and no simple sugars and the weight just falls off. As long as your consistent you'll loose fat. Don't understand the sub 1000 cal diets, not really a fan of keto either. I can't function on zero carbs for much longer than a week or so and I don't like relying on stimulants to get me through the day. Whatever you do just be consistent..


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

rectus said:


> F*ck me. How? I've been dieting for nearly 5 months now but this is my first ever diet down so I am still learning.
> 
> *This is my current diet:*
> 
> ...


Looking at that I'd say swap the shakes for real food, should fill you up a little more  I'm going to try a 24 hour fast on a Sunday too... Maybe worth a look at IF


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

There's too little info to prescribe, but if your BMR is that low, you are either a small woman, a large hamster or doing it wrong.

Your metabolism must be shot and you should look at other issues.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> 510 cals for nuts?? are you nuts!?
> 
> almost 300kcals for whey? what are you taking it with?


It's actually more than that, I forgot to add in the fact I use extra virgin olive oil in the the shake. It's 3 scoops of whey (69g protein). The nuts are a small 90g bag. I use MyFitnessPal to work out my macros, it's got a massive database.



Covallstar said:


> Looking at that I'd say swap the shakes for real food, should fill you up a little more  I'm going to try a 24 hour fast on a Sunday too... Maybe worth a look at IF


Sunday evening is my cheat meal which is the best thing ever. I've looked at IF and it does sound great but I don't get on well with carbs (IBS) so keto is perfect for me. You're right about the shakes, they don't fill you up, I do add EVOO and flax seed which will slow gastric emptying down a bit, but not enough to keep hunger at bay for a long period of time. I have to have a shake in the morning, but post-gym I suppose I could replace the shake with some eggs. Obviously whey is a better option for spiking insulin post-workout but I'm not concerned with building muscle as I'm dieting so that's not relevant to my goals.



simonthepieman said:


> There's too little info to prescribe, but if your BMR is that low, you are either a small woman, a large hamster or doing it wrong.
> 
> Your metabolism must be shot and you should look at other issues.


It surprised me that is was this low, but I tried 4 different calculators and they gave me a similar number. I'm 5' 7", 70kg, 28 years old, 18.7% body fat and I do weight lifting 4x a week. I have read about damage to the metabolism after long periods of dieting but I am afraid if I try to repair it (if I am indeed damaged metabolically) I will put the weight back on. It's taken me long enough to get to where I am, and I still look like sh!t.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't understand why you have to bulk up and then cut - why not just work out at whatever weight you are? Once you start putting muscle on your body will burn more energy to maintain the muscle so will naturally lose fat that way. I started weight training last March and have lost over 2 stone (quite quickly) but my lean muscle has gone up. Its a slowish process but I don't see how putting a load of fat on (probably with unhealthy foods) helps with building muscle.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I was reading an article by Lyle McDonald (I'm thinking of a Big Mac now) about how to control hunger, I've copy and pasted the headings, go to the site to read it in more detail http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/9-ways-to-deal-with-hunger-on-a-diet.html

*9 Ways to Deal with Hunger on a Diet:*

1. Eat More Lean Protein

2. Eat Fruit

3. Eat More Fiber

4. Eat (At-Least) Moderate Amounts of Dietary Fat

5. Exercise

6. Consider Intermittent Fasting (IF'ing)

7. Use Appetite Suppressants

8. Be more Flexible Towards Your Dieting

9. Suck it Up or Stay Fat


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

rectus said:


> I was reading an article by Lyle McDonald (I'm thinking of a Big Mac now) about how to control hunger, I've copy and pasted the headings, go to the site to read it in more detail http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/9-ways-to-deal-with-hunger-on-a-diet.html
> 
> *9 Ways to Deal with Hunger on a Diet:*
> 
> ...


I've started using a preworkout supplement from middle of December (DS Craze) and I have found that I haven't got much of an appetite (at least for several hours after working out) so that might help.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

bobbydrake said:


> I've started using a preworkout supplement from middle of December (DS Craze) and I have found that I haven't got much of an appetite (at least for several hours after working out) so that might help.


Well I started back on an ECA stack today which is supposed to blunt appetite.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

im currently dieting on around 2000, when I eventually start reducing the carbs ill be down to 1500 which is hard enough

How the hell are you guna survive on 1000 :confused1:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm just having a skim read of Lyle's Rapid Fat Loss Handbook and it shows the following:

Weight (lbs) * Multiplier (Table 1) = Maintenance

*Table 1:* Bodyweight multiplier to estimate current maintenance

Sedentary 10-11

Lightly active 11-12

Moderately active 12-13

Very active 14-15

Extremely active 18-19

70kg * 2.2 = 154lbs

154lbs * 13 = *2,002*

So this calculation gives me very different results to the 4 calculators I used. The calculators take into account: height, weight and age.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

an online calculator is a guessing device.

Your maintenance is defined by the amount of calories you eat in real life. So use MFP and calulate by eating the same macros each days and measuring your weight


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I was on 1500 cals when i was cutting, i stalled some weeks though even though i stuck at my diet.


----------



## shaun2312 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just started cutting on Monday and I'm on 1300 cals a day.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> an online calculator is a guessing device.
> 
> Your maintenance is defined by the amount of calories you eat in real life. So use MFP and calulate by eating the same macros each days and measuring your weight


ahhh sh!te, I've completely misunderstood BMR then.

http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm

Ok, using this calculator will give me what I am looking for.

*Maintenance: *2284

*Fat loss:* 1827

*Extreme Fat Loss:* 1370


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ask @Katy she's done very low kcal days if I remember correctly.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Ask @Katy she's done very low kcal days if I remember correctly.


You rang...? Yeah I did 1200kcals daily as well as two 600kcal days a week.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Katy said:


> You rang...? Yeah I did 1200kcals daily as well as two 600kcal days a week.


7 minutes to reply, you're slacking! :001_tt2:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> 7 minutes to reply, you're slacking! :001_tt2:


Ha ha...I'm working!!

Love it when I get mentioned  Feel all important and everything  :bounce:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

OP - Myfitnesspal is good to a point

anyone can write them though and often they are filled out wrong, so double check


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> OP - Myfitnesspal is good to a point
> 
> anyone can write them though and often they are filled out wrong, so double check


True, but so long as you are consistent and eat similar foods regularly, this is not an issue.

The barcode scanner is so cool


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> True, but so long as you are consistent and eat similar foods regularly, this is not an issue.
> 
> The barcode scanner is so cool


I agree man, I use the APP a lot !!

Its annoying you cant adjust the ratios of pro:cho:fat other than that I like it

Also I have found its very much aimed towards weight loss, regardless of the pre sets for wishing to gain weight, when you do (even after selecting gaining) it still comes up as red and doesn't congratulate you (not that I need an APPS approval) but its quite amusing all the same lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> I agree man, I use the APP a lot !!
> 
> Its annoying you cant adjust the ratios of pro:cho:fat other than that I like it
> 
> Also I have found its very much aimed towards weight loss, regardless of the pre sets for wishing to gain weight, when you do (even after selecting gaining) it still comes up as red and doesn't congratulate you (not that I need an APPS approval) but its quite amusing all the same lol


If you log on the website (not on app) you can adjust all ratios by going to the goals setting,


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

BMR is not maintenance calories, it is the minimum amount your body uses to function for example if you stayed in bed all day. you obviously burn a lot more through everyday activities like working, gym etc


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

rectus said:


> F*ck me. How? I've been dieting for nearly 5 months now but this is my first ever diet down so I am still learning.
> 
> *This is my current diet:*
> 
> ...


How much do you weigh? What's your BF%?

if I went that low I think I'd die


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

i regularly get by on less than 1K a day - are you sure your BF is 18%?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

rectus said:


> I'm just having a skim read of Lyle's Rapid Fat Loss Handbook and it shows the following:
> 
> Weight (lbs) * Multiplier (Table 1) = Maintenance
> 
> ...





saxondale said:


> i regularly get by on less than 1K a day - are you sure your BF is 18%?


According to 2 bioimpedence measurments. I've seen photos of the guys on here so I have a better idea of what 18% looks like, so yeah, I believe it's correct.



TwoCanVanDamn said:


> How much do you weigh? What's your BF%?
> 
> if I went that low I think I'd die


70kg


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Just weighed myself: *70.6kg*. On my handheld bodyfat monitor it reads: *18.8%* and my stand-on scales it reads: *16.1%*

I prefer my scales  They usually match when I compare, but not today.


----------

